# HO and N layouts in the works



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

well I have been toying with newer more friendly track plans for HO and N so here is what I have come up with thus far (if you want them bigger click on them)

The HO


HO with only visible track


HO with only hidden track


and finally the N which comes apart in four 2 x 8 tables


They may still need some work but at least I'm getting somewhere with these


----------

